# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam(UBTOOL Ver 1.0.7) Released Green update

## mohamed73

*UBTOOL VER 1.0.7 RELEASED GREEN UPDATE*   *Add Repair unknown baseband (Green method)
===========================*_============_ *Samsung P1000L Galaxy Tab 
Samsung P7100 Galaxy Tab 10.1**(First in world)* *Samsung P7300 Galaxy Tab 8.9* *(First in world)* *Samsung P7500 Galaxy Tab 10.1 3G* *(First in world)* *Samsung I9250 Nexus Prime* *(First in world)* *Samsung I9220 Galaxy Note** (First in world)* *Samsung I9210 Galaxy Celox* *(First in world)* *Samsung I9103 Galaxy S II Tegra** (First in world)* *Samsung I9100L Galaxy S II
Samsung I9020 Galaxy Nexus S** (First in world)* *Samsung I9023 Galaxy Nexus S LCD* *(First in world)*  *About Green Method
==============* *This method work only on phone with not manipulated EFS Folder(please dont try)*  *Download
========
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ](Mediafire)
============== Download zip file and extract in c:/asansam2*  *BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

